# bales on side....



## Erock813 (Jun 3, 2008)

They say to stack your bales on the side to help the bale breathe. With a Deere or New Holland you have a side pickup so when you flip the bale your cut end of the flakes are up. Now with an inline baler your cut ends are already on top. So do you need to flip anyways? wouldnt they breathe the same with cut ends up?. Why i was asking is we are thinking about buying a Kuhns Accumaltor and they offer both on string and off.


----------



## 4020man (Jun 21, 2008)

I was taught that the moisture traveled through better then the bales were on their sides no matter what kind of baler you are using because there is less resistance to keep the moisture from passing through. Just my thoughts


----------



## OneManShow (Mar 17, 2009)

We have both types of balers (a NH 575 and a Hesston in-line). The bales come out of the chamber the same way-strings up. Both need a 1/4 turn chute to drop bales on edge. We pick up with a NH balewagon and absolutely do not leave bales out in the field overnight-unless something breaks then all bets are off.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

Can anybody say FOR SURE that stacking bales on the side helps? We used to hand stack all of our hay on edge, and as the help got worse, we started to stack it all flat - it was easier to stack, and nicer to walk on. I have seen no difference, and I know that we put a LOT more hay in the barn in a day than we used to.

As per the original question.... I would think that the old saying about stacking bales on edge had to do with the stems, so an inline baler would not need to have the bales flipped on edge for stacking, so far as I'm thinking. Not only that - but if you do any mechanical loading onto an open side truck, the flat pattern seems to work the best - if you're good enough (and it doesn't seem to take much skill), you can load a truck form the seat of your skid steer...

Rodney


----------



## farmboy9510 (Feb 16, 2009)

We have always stacked hay on its edge and that is still the way I stack i have stacked flat for some customers but I prefer to stack on the edge,I find it to be easier. I think it all comes down to prefrence


----------



## Production Acres (Jul 29, 2008)

If you have ever put up large stacks of hay that were on the border of being good or too wet, and looked at the top of your stack 2-3 days later, you will see the hay "venting". Sometimes you will even see a mold seem between each bale and sometimes definitaly a moisture line between each bale as the hot air coming out of the stack meets the cooler air in the top of the barn. So, the more seams in the top of your stack, the more your stack will vent. Stack the bales on edge, you have more vents, stack them on the flat, less vents. Stack them without tie bales, more vents all the way to the bottom of the stack. Stack them flat with a whole lot of tie bales, no ventilation in the stack at all.
Put up perfect hay - no worries! But we farm, we don't work in assembly lines in factories where we control all the variables.


----------

